# 'Socket Error #10038 Socket operation on non-socket'



## jupp2oo8 (29. Januar 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was diese Fehlermeldung bedeutet?
Oder wo die Bedeutungen dieser Fehlermeldungen aufgelistet sind?

Die ganze Nachricht lautete:

Im Projekt xyz.exe ist eine Exception der Klasse EIdNotASocket mit der Meldung 'Socket Error #10038 Socket operation on non-socket' aufgetreten.

Für meinen TCPClient hab ich als Port 12345 angegeben und die IP Adresse des PCs, auf dem der Server ist.


----------



## Ryu1991 (29. Januar 2008)

Das ist jetzt mehr oder weniger ein Schuss ins Blaue, aber ich glaube es gibt nur 9999 Ports


----------



## jupp2oo8 (29. Januar 2008)

Nein, im Internet gibt es Listen mit allen Ports, da sind auch fünfstellige bei. Außerdem hatte mir jemand im Forum gesagt, ich kann den Port 12345 nehmen.

Mein eigentliches Problem:
Hab einen PC; da soll TCP Server drauf sein, IP Adresse habe ich.
Dann einen Laptop dazu mit im Netzwerk angeschlossen, auf dem der TCP Client ist. (TIdTCP Client, also Indy Componente), von dem weiß ich auch IP-Adresse.
Server funktioniert meines Erachtens, denn die Firewall fragte, ob sie den Port öffnen soll.
Aber ich weiß nicht, was ich beim Client einstellen soll (Borland Code Gear C++ Builder 2007). 
Da gibt es ja:
BoundIP
BoundPort
Host
Port.

Welches davon ist mit welchen Daten zu füllen? Das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. (Auch nicht mit der Hilfe)


----------

